# For Sale: 3x R9 270 Graphics Cards, Intel CPU/MB/Ram



## Jet (Dec 14, 2014)

XFX R9 270 Graphics Cards - SOLD

Intel Celeron G1630 Processor - $45 shipped

Gigabyte R9 280X - SOLD

eVGA NEX-750G Power Supply - SOLD

System Combo: SOLD
Intel G3220 Processor
AsRock H81 Pro BTC Motherboard (consider this a bonus)
8GB Patriot PX38G1600C11 Memory

Images: http://imgur.com/a/255mm


----------



## lovely? (Dec 17, 2014)

Interested in any trades? I would give my ssd for one of those r9's, and I'd negotiate some $ if you had to have it as well. It bench's at around 500MBps!


----------



## tremmor (Dec 17, 2014)

selling requires name and CF or computerforum.com


----------



## C4C (Dec 17, 2014)

tremmor said:


> selling requires name and CF or computerforum.com



His pictures include "Jet" and the date... I only put "C4C" in my pictures and haven't had an issue..

+ Only to reply if interested, which we are both in violation of...


----------



## lovely? (Dec 17, 2014)

Rules are rules, unfortunately we've all got to take stupid precautions because that one guy in a hundred would use a small thing like a picture and take your $$$.

Nobody is assuming this thread has any scams, nevertheless the rules must be observed.


----------



## NikonGuy (Dec 17, 2014)

Im really interested if I can add it in with my GT 730? Yes I am running an AMD mobo


----------



## Jet (Dec 17, 2014)

lovely?: Not really interested in a 120GB ssd. Already have one. Anything else you have?

tremmor: If you have concerns, you could have messaged me, reported my post, talked to the current moderator...all good options. I'm not going to waste more time on this at the moment or argue rules other than to say that I believe I fulfilled the spirit of the law.

NikonGuy: You should be able to run them at the same time, but you won't be able to crossfire or SLI them due to being different architectures (Nvidia vs ATI/AMD).

System combo sold, 1 GPU sold.


----------



## lovely? (Dec 17, 2014)

Jet said:


> lovely?: Not really interested in a 120GB ssd. Already have one. Anything else you have?
> 
> tremmor: If you have concerns, you could have messaged me, reported my post, talked to the current moderator...all good options. I'm not going to waste more time on this at the moment or argue rules other than to say that I believe I fulfilled the spirit of the law.
> 
> ...



I've got one of these Creative Audigy 2 ZS if you're interested, as I note you haven't got anything similar. granted, not a lot of people are audiophiles.
As I said, cash and trade is always cool, since my card is only retailing ~$65 I'd be alright with straight trading plus $40


----------



## NikonGuy (Dec 17, 2014)

Jet said:


> NikonGuy: You should be able to run them at the same time, but you won't be able to crossfire or SLI them due to being different architectures (Nvidia vs ATI/AMD).
> 
> System combo sold, 1 GPU sold.



Also, will it work dual running them on 430 watt PSU? and you want to go down on price at all?


----------



## lovely? (Dec 17, 2014)

NikonGuy said:


> Also, will it work dual running them on 430 watt PSU? and you want to go down on price at all?



Sorry, without buying another power supply you wouldn't be able to run both of them. Anyways, running the two together wouldn't increase your computers processing power.


----------



## tremmor (Dec 17, 2014)

Jet said:


> lovely?: Not really interested in a 120GB ssd. Already have one. Anything else you have?
> 
> tremmor: If you have concerns, you could have messaged me, reported my post, talked to the current moderator...all good options. I'm not going to waste more time on this at the moment or argue rules other than to say that I believe I fulfilled the spirit of the law.
> 
> ...



Wasn't meant to be with me. I was letting ya know. IT could be an issue. Every thing is good here. I think i have seen it closed because policy was not followed. Its a job getting it up.


----------



## Jet (Dec 18, 2014)

lovely?, I think I've decided against the SSD. Thanks for the Audigy 2 offer as well, but I already have one, haha. 

tremmor, no hard feelings.

NikonGuy, sending you a PM to discuss.


----------



## lovely? (Dec 18, 2014)

No worries, thanks anyways  good luck on the sale.


----------



## Jet (Dec 19, 2014)

PSU, R9 280X, R9 270 sold.


----------



## Jet (Jan 8, 2015)

All graphics cards sold.


----------

